
Ask HN: Can you train multiple neural networks to work together? - hsikka
I’ve been getting into ML recently, and started studying Neural Networks. The work seems to be mostly about training nets on a specified dataset, at least in the intro lessons I’ve covered. Training on a dataset is interesting, but what idea i wanted to do a more complex task, like classify something in multiple mediums, I.e images and sound.<p>Would it be possible to string together multiple neural networks trained on different datasets all feeding forward to some master net that operates on the bunch and comes up with a more complex decision?
======
thedevindevops
>multiple neural networks trained on different datasets all feeding forward to
some master net

What you have described is just a larger neural net or at least is
indistinguishable from one.

~~~
hsikka
The idea is that these are trained independently with no interconnectivity, a
la
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modular_neural_network](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modular_neural_network)

------
yesenadam
A GAN is a fascinating way of using 2 neural nets together, or rather against
each other e.g. pix2pix used conditional GANs.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generative_adversarial_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generative_adversarial_network)

------
db48x
It's a computer program; you can implement any features you want.

